# Jean-Louis paladin doesn't have a Wikipedia page



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

But guy fieri does :.(.....


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Maybe so, but he was picked to be in the Vitamix naked chefs with their blender calendar and Fieri wasn't :~)

View media item 125335
At the age of 28, Palladin garnered two Michelin stars, the youngest chef in France to have done so. He was inducted into the James Beard Foundation's Who's Who of Food and Beverage in America in 1987 and was the recipient of the first-ever James Beard Award for Best Chef (Mid-Atlantic) in 1991. Two years later, he received the James Beard Award for Outstanding Chef.

Fieri .....

Pretty sad commentary that people know Fieri, whereas Palladin gets a 'huh, who?" response.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Wikipedia is a public project. You can be the author if you want to be. At least get it started.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

He was a bit before.   My wife actually taught him how to use coconut cream.


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

No. Flapping. Way. That is too amazing


----------

